# Do I need a degree to teach ESL in Mexico or just a TEFL certificate?



## Jafet12345

If I need a degree, would an associates suffice or would it have to be a bachelors? What are the reputable TEFL programs, which are recognized? I read about Oxford Seminars. It´s been quite awhile since I´ve been on here as I kinda gave up for awhile. Now it seems that TEFL would be the easiest course to go. Being as I turn 27 in May, If I am going to do this I need to start working toward it now before I get too old jaja. I already have 18 hours of college spanish and regularly attend spanish church, shop at tiendas here and listen to spanish music and whatever else i can find here in Baton Rouge to immerse myself. I need to figure out what to do to start working toward this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Isla Verde

Jafet12345 said:


> If I need a degree, would an associates suffice or would it have to be a bachelors? What are the reputable TEFL programs, which are recognized? I read about Oxford Seminars. It´s been quite awhile since I´ve been on here as I kinda gave up for awhile. Now it seems that TEFL would be the easiest course to go. Being as I turn 27 in May, If I am going to do this I need to start working toward it now before I get too old jaja. I already have 18 hours of college spanish and regularly attend spanish church, shop at tiendas here and listen to spanish music and whatever else i can find here in Baton Rouge to immerse myself. I need to figure out what to do to start working toward this. Any suggestions?


Most for-profit language schools in Mexico will probably take you on with a TEFL certificate. Your native speaker status will be useful too. Though they don't pay very well, these kinds of schools are a good way for a novice teacher to get started. No one in Mexico will understand what an Associate degree is since they don't exist here. All first degrees in Mexico take 4 or 5 years to complete. Having a good knowledge of Spanish will help you with your daily life in Mexico but will have little to do with your chances of getting a job. I think that Oxford Seminars is some sort of online program. Online programs are pretty useless since they offer no chance to practice teaching with real live students. The most recognized TEFL training program is the CELTA, but there are others that may work just as well. In fact, a friend of mine here in Mexico City runs a small one that has an excellent reputation. I suggest you check out this website for more help and information:

Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Jafet12345

Thanks for the info. As far as the oxford seminars go, at least from what I´ve read, they have them at LSU as an intense in person thing over 3 weekends. That being said, they want 1200 bucks for it. I am going to start looking into the celta program now to see if they offer anything here. Other than what I am doing so far, are there any other things that I need to research as far as finding work after I have the tefl cert? I have even read articles where people said to just go and apply for jobs when you get there. I´m not quite sure how that would work. Don´t you have to have a work visa to even apply for work there? This seems like a daunting task that will take some time to figure out. Any other help I can receive on this board is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Isla Verde

Jafet12345 said:


> Thanks for the info. As far as the oxford seminars go, at least from what I´ve read, they have them at LSU as an intense in person thing over 3 weekends. That being said, they want 1200 bucks for it. I am going to start looking into the celta program now to see if they offer anything here. Other than what I am doing so far, are there any other things that I need to research as far as finding work after I have the tefl cert? I have even read articles where people said to just go and apply for jobs when you get there. I´m not quite sure how that would work. Don´t you have to have a work visa to even apply for work there? This seems like a daunting task that will take some time to figure out. Any other help I can receive on this board is greatly appreciated.


I wouldn't recommend Oxford Seminars - there's no way you can learn how to begin to teach English in 3 weekends, no matter how intense the program is. 

There is a big problem now in Mexico for finding the kind of teaching job you'll be qualified for. The for-profit language schools have been used to hiring foreigners already in Mexico on tourist visas and then helping them apply for work visas. Now the rules have changed and that won't be possible anymore.( Anyone in Mexico on a tourist visa who is offered a job will have to return to their home country and apply at a Mexican Consulate for a work visa, not a pleasant prospect, to say the least.) And these are not the kinds of schools that recruit for teachers abroad. I honestly don't know how they're going to get around these new immigration regulations, which many of them are just now becoming aware of. Of course, there will always be schools that will be happy to hire you and pay you under the table. If you're not planning to stay in Mexico for an extended period of time, that might be the best thing for you to do. 

I'm sorry to give you this disheartening news, but that's the situation at the moment. It may change for the better in the future, but who knows what will happen? I suggest you look for more information at the TEFL website I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Jafet12345

Yea, I´m reading that site now. I have been to mexico twice and I love the culture and the people. I just need to figure out a way to be able to get down there. I have some friends in Monclova, Ciudad Victoria, and Queretero. I´ll keep researching and looking for more information. I´m also not opposed to being in other spanish speaking countries. I read somewhere that argentina doesn´t require a degree. If I need a degree so be it, I´ll get one, it just may take more time .... Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Isla Verde

Jafet12345 said:


> Yea, I´m reading that site now. I have been to mexico twice and I love the culture and the people. I just need to figure out a way to be able to get down there. I have some friends in Monclova, Ciudad Victoria, and Queretero. I´ll keep researching and looking for more information. I´m also not opposed to being in other spanish speaking countries. I read somewhere that argentina doesn´t require a degree. If I need a degree so be it, I´ll get one, it just may take more time .... Again thanks for the help.


Good luck!


----------



## ehw23

Jafet12345 said:


> If I need a degree, would an associates suffice or would it have to be a bachelors? What are the reputable TEFL programs, which are recognized? I read about Oxford Seminars. It´s been quite awhile since I´ve been on here as I kinda gave up for awhile. Now it seems that TEFL would be the easiest course to go. Being as I turn 27 in May, If I am going to do this I need to start working toward it now before I get too old jaja. I already have 18 hours of college spanish and regularly attend spanish church, shop at tiendas here and listen to spanish music and whatever else i can find here in Baton Rouge to immerse myself. I need to figure out what to do to start working toward this. Any suggestions?


Hey Jafet,

Where ya gonna end up staying here in Mexico? 
To answer your question, you dont NEED either to teach but most prefer a degree, certificate, or experience. I know there are places where I am living, Monterrey, that pay foreigners 100mxp per hour...under the table. It all depends on where you end up too. 

So many Mexican corporations now wanting their workers and employees to learn ENGLISH (ask me about an example, Gamesa Pepsico being one.)


ALL I KNOW IS THAT ENGLISH IS BECOMING WORLDWIDE. MEXICO IS A HUGE PARTNER IN ENGLISH AS WELL AS CHINA, INDIA, ETC. ESL is going to be HUGE lane:


----------



## Isla Verde

ehw23 said:


> Hey Jafet,
> 
> Where ya gonna end up staying here in Mexico?
> To answer your question, you dont NEED either to teach but most prefer a degree, certificate, or experience. I know there are places where I am living, Monterrey, that pay foreigners 100mxp per hour...under the table. It all depends on where you end up too.
> 
> So many Mexican corporations now wanting their workers and employees to learn ENGLISH (ask me about an example, Gamesa Pepsico being one.)
> 
> 
> ALL I KNOW IS THAT ENGLISH IS BECOMING WORLDWIDE. MEXICO IS A HUGE PARTNER IN ENGLISH AS WELL AS CHINA, INDIA, ETC. ESL is going to be HUGE lane:


Decent schools (that means that they hire teachers to work legally and pay a lot more than 100 pesos an hour) want proof that you know how to teach. That could mean holding an appropriate certificate or degree or possibly teaching experience, though in Mexico the proper "piece of paper" is king! Would you want to learn Spanish from someone whose only qualification is that he's a native speaker?


----------



## ehw23

Isla Verde said:


> Decent schools (that means that they hire teachers to work legally and pay a lot more than 100 pesos an hour) want proof that you know how to teach. That could mean holding an appropriate certificate or degree or possibly teaching experience, though in Mexico the proper "piece of paper" is king! Would you want to learn Spanish from someone whose only qualification is that he's a native speaker?



Oh great

If you put what I wrote in context and understood what was said...it can be subjective. How do we KNOW if he is going to be wanting to go through with the work visa? I know, in my situation, I didnt want to go to work visa route for more than one reason...so, 100MXP an hr is the only and best option for me.

That said, as I was saying, depending on where you live will depend on the ESL teacher position and the demand.

Decent schools this and bad schools that. We are all different and all have different financial needs

I learned Spanish from a native speaker if that answers your question. Having a piece of paper is, in reality, just a piece of paper. What matters is: What you know, who you know, and where you are at. I know and understand the certificate but lets not focus too much on it.


----------



## Isla Verde

ehw23 said:


> Oh great
> 
> If you put what I wrote in context and understood what was said...it can be subjective. How do we KNOW if he is going to be wanting to go through with the work visa? I know, in my situation, I didnt want to go to work visa route for more than one reason...so, 100MXP an hr is the only and best option for me.
> 
> That said, as I was saying, depending on where you live will depend on the ESL teacher position and the demand.
> 
> Decent schools this and bad schools that. We are all different and all have different financial needs
> 
> I learned Spanish from a native speaker if that answers your question. Having a piece of paper is, in reality, just a piece of paper. What matters is: What you know, who you know, and where you are at. I know and understand the certificate but lets not focus too much on it.


In my opinion, if you choose to work for a school that is willing to pay you under the table, that speaks volumes for the integrity of that school in terms of the educational product it offers its students and how it treats its teachers. If the school doesn't pay you on time, or doesn't pay you at all, you will have no legal recourse and will lose all that money. But it's your choice, of course . . . 

It's not the certificate in itself that matters, it's what it represents, that you have has at least a modicum of training in how to teach your own language as a foreign language. This is a skill you learn, whether by taking a certificate course or studying it in depth at the university level. Being a native speaker of a language does not give you this expertise. I do know what I'm talking about since I am a professional teacher of both Spanish and English with many years of experience under my belt.


----------



## circle110

ehw23 said:


> Oh great
> 
> If you put what I wrote in context and understood what was said...it can be subjective. How do we KNOW if he is going to be wanting to go through with the work visa? I know, in my situation, I didnt want to go to work visa route for more than one reason...so, 100MXP an hr is the only and best option for me.
> 
> That said, as I was saying, depending on where you live will depend on the ESL teacher position and the demand.
> 
> Decent schools this and bad schools that. We are all different and all have different financial needs


Actually, I don't think that Mexican immigration officials are going to buy into your idea that "it can be subjective". They will quickly deport you for working illegally without taking your subjective opinion into any consideration. It's up to you if you wish to run the risk. Isla Verde was just giving you her viewpoint; you can take it or leave it.

You have to understand where most of us are coming from:
Those of us who have made Mexico our permanent home don't want to run the risk of being deported for flaunting immigration laws. 

For example, if I was deported I would not be able to live with my Mexican wife any more until we got residency in the US for her, a minimum 8-12 month process if I lost my Mexican residency. Then she would not be able to see her family any more unless she left me behind. My subjective opinion is that that would stink... a lot. Therefore I don't mess with INM and Mexican labor laws.

To each their own.


----------



## ehw23

Nor in any way was I saying that it was better to work under the table. Back on topic..I believe he was asking opinions. In no way was I steering him that way. Obviously its against the law and obviously its SUBJECTIVE to the OP. I dont know his situation..do you guys? Thats right, many illegals living in the US just wanting a better life, and your point is? 

We all knows there are risks associated. 



Isla verde, congratulations on being a teacher.


----------



## ValRomx

*Apostille needed?*

I remember reading at one point, when I was investigating teaching English, that if one obtained the TESL certificate (or any degree that would be used in seeking teaching employment) outside of Mexico that an apostille was needed. Does anyone know if that is true?

If it is, it could help the OP decide where to obtain the certificate.

-----------------
valinmexico.wordpress.com


----------



## Isla Verde

ValRomx said:


> I remember reading at one point, when I was investigating teaching English, that if one obtained the TESL certificate (or any degree that would be used in seeking teaching employment) outside of Mexico that an apostille was needed. Does anyone know if that is true?
> 
> If it is, it could help the OP decide where to obtain the certificate.
> 
> -----------------
> valinmexico.wordpress.com


I'm pretty sure that was true under the old INM rules, and I would imagine that's still the case. If you earn a TEFL certificate in Mexico, then you don't need to have it apostilled.


----------



## circle110

INM still requires an apostille on your degree/certification if you are using it to get a work permit for your visa.

If the original question was regarding whether the individual schools require it, that is not necessarily the case and would, of course, depend on each school's policy.


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> INM still requires an apostille on your degree/certification if you are using it to get a work permit for your visa.]
> 
> Thanks for posting this important information!


----------



## arturo_b

The apostille is an old European convention intended to authenticate *official* documents across international boundaries. The apostille is used to make documents from a foreign government acceptable to the receiving government. It seems to me that a private document, such as a college degree or an educational certification, would first need to be notarized or filed with a county recorder before the local secretary of state could issue the apostille. I might be wrong, but it's worth checking.

Private high schools here in Tijuana also pay a hundred pesos an hour for English teachers. They contract their teachers hour by hour, meaning you might spend thirty minutes getting to the school just to give one class, and then another half an hour to get back home equals a hundred pesos less travel costs for two hours of your time.

I don't know of any that would pay teachers whose immigration status doesn't allow employment in Mexico. They stand to be fined something like ten times what the undocumented teacher would be fined.

You might teach for openenglish, but the bar is pretty high for them as well. They expect you to have an absolutely up-to-date computer with headset and fast Internet connection; then you'll need to pass their screening test; you will need to spend twenty to thirty hours unpaid learning their online system; and then they'll pay your U.S. bank account about nine dollars an hour for an unguaranteed amount of time (probably less than twenty hours a week) on call. But no problems with INM.

Sorry, I didn't mean for that to sound so negative. Just the way it is.


----------



## circle110

Just a few notes on arturo_b's post. The apostille is neither old nor specifically European in origin (although the word "apostille" is French for "certification"). The apostille was created at the international Hague convention in 1961 and has 107 countries world wide that abide by it. Since I am older than the apostille, I don't like to call it "old"!

Getting an apostille on a university degree is standard procedure. The records office of the university creates a certified copy of the document bearing the university's official seal. All university records offices have a notary public on staff and they then notarize the document. This notarized, certified copy is accepted by all Secretaries of State in the US (although you need to send it to the SoS of the state that the university is registered in) and they will attach an apostille to the document. This would include ESL certificates from recognized universities.

As arturo_b suggested, an ESL certificate from a non-secondary institution or private school will need to be notarized first and then should be accepted by the Secretary of State - but no guarantees. Very few countries ask for an apostille of a private ESL certificate but Mexico appears to be one those few.


----------



## mickisue1

It's not only the threat of deportation that makes working under the table a risk.

My daughter, before the immigration laws in all the Schengen nations tightened, lived in Italy for 4 years as an illegal alien. She came and went, frequently, using her passport to legally enter and leave the country, and no one ever commented. It would, no doubt, not be the situation today.

During that time, she worked for several foreign language schools, and was hired with "contracts" as is the law in Italy. Each time, though, because the better schools wouldn't hire her, the school went under, or they were abusive in their demands of her, the employment ended. Once, she taught officers in the Italian army, way out of town at their base, where she'd have had to take a bus each way. The bus stop near the base was ONLY used by prostitutes. 

Nevertheless, the school insisted that she take the bus. Her students, not wanting their 25 year old teacher subjected to hanging at the bus stop with the prostitutes, drove her into town after classes. That was the proximate cause of that employment ending. Each time, the school she had worked for never paid her for her final full month's work. 

If you decide to work under the table, in any country, you can be treated badly, as was my daughter till she got her green card, with no recourse.

Consider that, as well. It's one thing to say that you can live ok on less money, if it allows you to work without jumping through the government hoops. It's another, entirely, to have your salary disappear for work you've already done, and have no way to collect it.


----------



## Victorv

Does anyone in this thread know what kind of visa is required to take a TEFL course in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde

Victorv said:


> Does anyone in this thread know what kind of visa is required to take a TEFL course in Mexico?


Since most of them are very short-term (around a month in length), I'm pretty sure a tourist visa would suffice. Of course, after the 180 days are up, it might be difficult (impossible) for you to get a resident visa without leaving Mexico. I have a friend in Mexico City who runs an excellent TEFL course. If you like, I can ask about the visa issue.


----------



## Victorv

Isla Verde said:


> Since most of them are very short-term (around a month in length), I'm pretty sure a tourist visa would suffice. Of course, after the 180 days are up, it might be difficult (impossible) for you to get a resident visa without leaving Mexico. I have a friend in Mexico City who runs an excellent TEFL course. If you like, I can ask about the visa issue.


Oh yes, that would be very nice. Does he have a website so I can have a look at the school and course? I will try to get into Mexico on a residente temporal, am I allowed to work as an English teacher after completing the TEFL course? And would it actually be hard to find work as an English teacher as my mother tongue is Dutch. Or should the right certificate and fluency in English be enough?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Isla Verde

Victorv said:


> Oh yes, that would be very nice. Does he have a website so I can have a look at the school and course? I will try to get into Mexico on a residente temporal, am I allowed to work as an English teacher after completing the TEFL course? And would it actually be hard to find work as an English teacher as my mother tongue is Dutch. Or should the right certificate and fluency in English be enough?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I'll ask him about a website As far as I know, the programs only run in Mexico City. If you manage to get a RT visa, once you're here you can probably get an "amendment" to it to allow you to teach English. Having the certificate in hand will certainly facilitate the process. I think any decent school would hire you, once they talk to you and realize how good your English is. In fact, I know someone in Mexico City who is Dutch who has taught English and is now working for a good school here. Would you like me to get in touch with him for you?


----------



## Victorv

Isla Verde said:


> I'll ask him about a website As far as I know, the programs only run in Mexico City. If you manage to get a RT visa, once you're here you can probably get an "amendment" to it to allow you to teach English. Having the certificate in hand will certainly facilitate the process. I think any decent school would hire you, once they talk to you and realize how good your English is. In fact, I know someone in Mexico City who is Dutch who has taught English and is now working for a good school here. Would you like me to get in touch with him for you?


Thanks Isla Verde. I could be very useful to get to know your Dutch acquaintance. If you could get me in contact with him or her I would very pleased. Just one more question... which process do you exactly mean with: 'Having the certificate in hand will certainly facilitate the process.' getting the amendment, getting a RT or finding a job?


----------



## Isla Verde

Victorv said:


> Thanks Isla Verde. I could be very useful to get to know your Dutch acquaintance. If you could get me in contact with him or her I would very pleased. Just one more question... which process do you exactly mean with: 'Having the certificate in hand will certainly facilitate the process.' getting the amendment, getting a RT or finding a job?


My Dutch acquaintance is a he. I will drop him an email later and ask if it would be ok for you to write to him. 

I meant the process of getting your RT visa amended to give you permission to work. You will need to show proof to INM that you have some training in teaching English, proof that the certificate will supply. Of course, have the certificate will also help you get a job.


----------



## Victorv

Isla Verde said:


> My Dutch acquaintance is a he. I will drop him an email later and ask if it would be ok for you to write to him.
> 
> I meant the process of getting your RT visa amended to give you permission to work. You will need to show proof to INM that you have some training in teaching English, proof that the certificate will supply. Of course, have the certificate will also help you get a job.


Thanks, I will wait for your answer about the contact details of your Dutch friend. Let me know.


----------



## circle110

Victorv said:


> Does anyone in this thread know what kind of visa is required to take a TEFL course in Mexico?


Just an FMM tourist permit, unless the course lasts longer than 180 days. I think most ESL cert. courses last less than 180 days.

If it lasts longer, then you should be able to get a residente temporal estudiante, which is for students coming to Mexico to study. You will need to start that process at the Mexican consulate in your home country.


----------



## Isla Verde

Victorv said:


> Thanks, I will wait for your answer about the contact details of your Dutch friend. Let me know.


I just sent off a message to him.


----------



## Daytona

I'm in a similar situation, qualification wise. I've read some information suggesting an English language native with only a TESOL qualification can expect to earn about 10,000 MXN a month. 

Could anybody weigh in on that? Is that realistic?


----------



## Isla Verde

Daytona said:


> I'm in a similar situation, qualification wise. I've read some information suggesting an English language native with only a TESOL qualification can expect to earn about 10,000 MXN a month.
> 
> Could anybody weigh in on that? Is that realistic?


You'd be very lucky to get that much at a language institute in Mexico City, especially if you don't have a university degree and/or much experience. With only a TESOL certificate, you'd be unlikely to get a job at any other type of school. In any event, I suggest that you post your query here: Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico.


----------



## Daytona

Thanks for your reply and info. 

Will post in the link.


----------



## Isla Verde

Daytona said:


> Thanks for your reply and info.
> 
> Will post in the link.


You're welcome! And good luck.


----------



## Daytona

Isla, if I could just ask. When I've been searching that salary also references the average cost of living in Mexico. No savings, but enough to live off and enjoy a modest life, share house rent, etc. Does that sound correct? 

I'm wanting to make sure I will be able to pay my way while I'm there. 

I've had a look through forums but can't seem to get a realistic figure.


----------



## Isla Verde

Daytona said:


> Isla, if I could just ask. When I've been searching that salary also references the average cost of living in Mexico. No savings, but enough to live off and enjoy a modest life, share house rent, etc. Does that sound correct?
> 
> I'm wanting to make sure I will be able to pay my way while I'm there.
> 
> I've had a look through forums but can't seem to get a realistic figure.


Of course, it all depends on where you're living in Mexico, but I would guess that you could live well enough on $10,000 a month if you find an inexpensive place to live and don't go out clubbing every night. A salary like that certainly wouldn't allow you to accumulate savings, but you would be able to have a pleasant life while you're here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Isla is correct. Get a degree and a teaching certificate, then your language credentials. Then, if you want to work in Mexico, be prepared to meet the immigration visa and work permission requirements. Why would you want to do otherwise?


----------

